# Smart Pond Bass



## Day81 (Jun 27, 2008)

For about three years now i thought that there were no bass in my pond because i thought they died off. just recentely i saw three bass in the pond since they took our fountain out for the winter.I through every thing i had at them and they didnt even look at it. Heck i threw out some fish food(a.k.a. dog food) and they didnt even go after it. they must be very smart so that would be the reason i havent caught any forever. What do you guys think?


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

if your pond only has a few bass in it they are harder to catch because they have easy picking on lots of food. basically they are always full. The cold water makes them hard to catch right now. 

My fathers 1/2 acre small pond has at least 70-80 bass in it but on an average day you can only catch about 5. Put down an underwater camera out of a boat and there are bass swimming everywhere. Also lots of little gills to eat.

If you want to catch some, wait till spring and fish the shallows in april when they are warming. Hard not to catch some then.


----------

